# The Monkeemobile



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

1/25 Monkeemobile. Custom decals, detailed engine(spark plug wires), and Bare metal foil trim. I also replaced the kit's rear tires and rims..


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

Looking good. Mine disintegrated. It's on my list of re-builds.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Cool! Nice build.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Hey! Hey! Nice build!
Marty
Marysville, OH


----------

